# Buffalo Chicken Fatty/Pinwheel?



## bauchjw (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ve been thinking about trying this for a while….not sure what to call it or if there is already a name?  Buffalo Chicken Dip Spiral Fatty? 

-I started with basic Franks Buffalo chicken dip recipe (minus chicken) 8 oz Cream Cheese, 1/2 cup buffalo sauce, 1/2 cup ranch, 1/2 cup blue cheese crumbles, but added cup of shredded cheese, teaspoon garlic powder, and tspn cracked pepper. 

Then Butterflied two chicken breasts and smashed em flat. Seasoned with salt, pepper, onion and garlic powered. After they were flat and seasoned spread the dip out 1/4 inch or less thick on top and rolled them up in bacon. I choose not to do bacon weave due to time, my kids weren’t being patient with me. Next time I’ll weave it.

Onto the pellet pooper for roughly 40 minutes at 400 degrees until 165 in center. I was running around and loss track of time, temp went to 170 by the time I caught up! Turned out  pretty good though! Looking forward to tweaking it! Maybe celery chopped up in the center too? Open to ideas! 

Didnt come out pretty this time, but Kids and friends crushed them, though, so it was a success! I’d recommend trying!


----------



## motocrash (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks tasty, I'd surely eat a slice or two. I love blue cheese mmmm.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks and I bet tasted great

David


----------



## WV_Crusader (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks great! Adding to my list of things to try!


----------



## JCAP (Oct 3, 2021)

You had me at buffalo….


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 4, 2021)

JCAP said:


> You had me at buffalo….



it came out pretty Buffalo! Next time I’ll try to get more cheese in and use weave to reduce amount of cheese lost on the ends. I recommend it though.


----------

